# Tau scheme



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

My new hunting party is en route, and time has come to choose a colour scheme. I'm open to any ideas, but after however many points of salamanders I don't really want to paint anymore green.

At present I am torn between these:

1: A subtle bone armour, with hints of white and a striking orange jumpsuit:









2: Deeper orange overalls, twinned with a sublime charcoal carapace to bring out ones eyes:









3: A pristine white number, complimented by a deep scarlet fabric:









Votes and constructive input are appreciated. If you have any ideas for schemes you think would look nicer, i'm all ears


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

black and orange, though the red and white is pretty cool manga stylie


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

I voted for the dark and orange, but the white and red is on par in my mind.


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Orange and grey, it just looks awesome


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

Diggin' the white and red.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 6, 2010)

white and read all the way


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I'd say White and Red, but it's fairly overdone in some variant. What about White and Purple?


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

being a tau player I got to say, WHITE AND RED LOOKS BADASS!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I really like the white and red as well, but it is a fairly common scheme. The orange and gray is also pretty nice.


----------



## LordOfAbsolution (Jul 22, 2009)

yeah the white and red does look pretty badarse, it even though orange is out there and vibrant the white on red just stands out there and is like "hell yeah look at us, we're the shizz"


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

well though it looks cool, on the battlefield it says "here we are, please shoot us"


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I really like the charcoal and orange scheme.


----------



## ashmo (Mar 20, 2011)

im loving the red and white scheme


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Loving the white and red, so long as its done proper. (Those are two of the hardest colours to paint properly imho)


----------



## VX485 (Feb 17, 2011)

pretty much what i was gunna say, but will look great if done properly


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

The white and red is really striking, but I have a permanent dislike of armies that look too 'primer'. And while the Tau draw a lot from Japanese design and anime, using the colors from the Japanese flag seems a little over the top. The chest of the white scheme might as well be it. Maybe add the rays in like the variant.

I think the deep gray and the orange will be a killer scheme.


----------



## Fire Tempered (Dec 16, 2010)

I would go for grey/orange scheme. Or first one. I don't like high contrast on red/white.


----------



## ArchangelPaladin (Jul 7, 2010)

Black and orange! A whole army of red and white will look boring IMO, white models in general are kind of lack luster.

This artical has a kindof red and white army and it's just bland, got no oh an ah poping factor.

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/article.jsp?categoryId=400030&pIndex=0&aId=2600031&multiPageMode=true&start=1


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

Orange and Gray...and White - perfect tricolour scheme, sir! :grin:


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks for all the input folks, you've confirmed my thoughts on the Orange & Charcoal, so it looks like that's the scheme i'll go with.

I still really like the white & red, but i'm a bit worried about how the scheme will transfer to vehicles.... and also that it's quite a familiar scheme. I think I could pull off the white and red fairly well, but i am a little concerned it's going to look 'too' white.

Guess i better get some more orange paint :victory:


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> well though it looks cool, on the battlefield it says "here we are, please shoot us"


You have looked at the average Space Marine chapter colorscheme, right?


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

C'Tan Chimera said:


> You have looked at the average Space Marine chapter colorscheme, right?


yes, i have, but they have the armor save to be that cocky. Tau, not so much.


----------



## gally912 (Jan 31, 2009)

Screw all yall, I voted bone and orange. 

Only instead of white decal, go with moar orange.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

I went for Charcoal and Orange simply because my Tau are White+Red (and green lenses) 

I wanna see how that turns out, should be a solid one if pulled of correctly.


Tau have many really neat paint options, sadly they dont have that many playable options :search:


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

I vote the first one the red and white for some reason makes me think of hospitals


----------



## Kontempt (Dec 1, 2009)

Excuse the ignorance, but how did you do the visuals for the test colours? Been looking for it for a mate of mine who is starting up Tau and wants a black and bone scheme and is wanting to try different variations, including different colour markings.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Definitely Red and White. Although I'm a bit biased towards red.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

> yes, i have, but they have the armor save to be that cocky. Tau, not so much.


you can't say a 4+ save isn't a save, you need a break from power armour


----------

